# Finish for Oak chopping board



## stevebuk (11 Mar 2013)

i have been asked to make 2 oak chopping boards, what finish should i apply to make them food safe..


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Mar 2013)

I think the consensus is mineral oil.


----------



## marcros (11 Mar 2013)

i used a quick wipe over of either vegetable or sunflower oil. They looked great, even if i say so myself. Mineral oil is probably the finish of choice from what I have since read.

I saw "how it's made" or similar and they dipped theirs in a veg oil, so that was how I made my decision. That and I had some to hand.


----------



## stevebuk (11 Mar 2013)

marcros":2htogv63 said:


> i used a quick wipe over of either vegetable or sunflower oil. They looked great, even if i say so myself. Mineral oil is probably the finish of choice from what I have since read.
> 
> I saw "how it's made" or similar and they dipped theirs in a veg oil, so that was how I made my decision. That and I had some to hand.




i thought about doing that but thought it went 'off ' (rancid) after time..

thanks guys..


----------



## Harbo (11 Mar 2013)

Veg oil and olive oil went rancid on a couple I made some time ago.
I don't use any now but Ikea sell Mineral (Paraffin ) Oil.

Rod


----------



## Atkins joinery (11 Mar 2013)

Tung oil on my worktops. Done the chopping board too.


Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Mar 2013)

Olive oil is more likely to go rancid than others, afaik.


----------



## marcros (12 Mar 2013)

yes, I have heard that olive oil can go ransid, and clogs the board. not sure what "clogs the board" actually means though.


----------



## carlb40 (12 Mar 2013)

How about something designed for use around food? 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/chestnut-che ... rod377292/


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Mar 2013)

carlb40":1fev4jzl said:


> How about something designed for use around food?
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/chestnut-che ... rod377292/


Is it mineral oil in a nice bottle with a nice price? I wonder.


----------



## Harbo (12 Mar 2013)

I actually don't think you need to use anything if you are using them?

Mine get a quick scrub in the sink and have lasted for years - one 45!

Rod


----------



## lincs1963 (17 Mar 2013)

Walnut oil is excellent for food surfaces, leaves no stickiness behind and does not go rancid. I have been using it for years on end grain chopping boards.
cheers, Neil


----------



## Gary Morris (17 Mar 2013)

http://www.headcook.co.uk/tag/product/list/tagId/405/

Two products which are food safe, includes mineral oil

Gary


----------



## MickCheese (17 Mar 2013)

On a beech spiked carving board I use paraffin oil. 

Very cheap from Boots the chemist. 

I just reapply it about every six months. 

Mick


----------

